# Flat Roof Birdbath



## CallMeVilla (Mar 9, 2015)

Would like some feedback ...  small 2nd story deck is coated with some kind of elastomeric.  Unfortunately, a birdbath developed prior to the coating and the "repair" crew just coated over it.  Thus, owners have to squeegee the water into the scupper to prevent subfloor damage.

1.  Can the birdbath be floated with self leveling material?  The entire deck would get a fresh elastomeric.

2.  What material would be suitable for leveling which would remain flexible (due to wood subfloor a cement product might not be best)?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 9, 2015)

You coiuld use some type of foam board and shape it to what you want.??
http://www.instructables.com/id/Hot-wire-foam-cutter/


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 9, 2015)

Geocel makes some self leveling products and coatings. 

http://www.geocelusa.com/roofing.html


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 9, 2015)

What's under the decking?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 9, 2015)

Why not just put a single ply membrane on in and be done with it?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 9, 2015)

He wants to re-shape  the slope so less water less insects.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 9, 2015)

Coatings will fail long before a roof system does. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 9, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Geocel makes some self leveling products and coatings.
> 
> http://www.geocelusa.com/roofing.html



THAT might be the product I need.  Self-leveling sealant which can be topped with another layer of polyurethane.  They are a subdivision of Sherwin-Williams, so their products might be directly available thru their stores.

Will check and see.

Nice tip Oldog !


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 10, 2015)

If you have a ABC Roofing Supply near you, they carry or can order their products. Most roofing supply houses carry them or similar products.


----------



## joecaption (Mar 10, 2015)

Use tapered ISO board and it would add the needed drainage.
ABC Supply stocks it, or any commercial roofing supply.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 10, 2015)

Supplier indicates this IS the material for my situation.  It better be at $200 for a 5 gallon mix.  Will top coat with polyurethane and roof granules.  Might take pics to explain the process for others to see.


----------

